# Welche Auflösung



## bigtail (27. Februar 2004)

Hi,
jedes mal wenn ich mir oder einem meiner Bekannten, eine Homepage erstellen möchte, stehe ich vor der Frage: „Für welche Auflösung soll ich die Homepage erstellen 800x600 oder 1024x768 oder seitdem TFT-Monitore auf dem Vormarsch sind 1280x1024“

Wie macht ihr das, so dass die Homepage auf verschiedenen Rechner mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen ordentlich dargestellt wird

Soll man sich an der 800x600 Auflösung orientieren Ist das nicht eine Platzverschwendung

Soll man statt Pixel-Angaben mit Prozent-Angaben arbeiten Ist das wirklich eine gute Lösung

Gibt es Lösungen mit JavaScript Was wäre dann, wenn JavaScript deaktiviert ist

Gibt es andere Tricks

Wie macht ihr das

Fragen über Fragen!


----------



## Pardon_Me (27. Februar 2004)

Jaja, die Auflösungen...ein heikles Thema...

Ein paar Punkte, die mir spontan einfallen:

1) 800*600: Vorteil: auch auf 1024*678 darstellbar, aber halt kleiner (= kleiner Nachteil)
Nachteil: weniger Platz

2) 1024*768: Vorteil: mehr Platz
Nachteil: auf 800*600 sehr schaurig ; Scrollbalken usw.

3) Möglichkeiten sich zu helfen: a) Rand machen, der auf 800*600 z.B. eher klein, bis gar nicht sichtbar ist (je nach Geschmack), und auf größeren Auflösungen entsprechend Größer (wenn du in in der selben Farbe machst wie den BG, sieht man überhaupt nur, dass da mehr Platz ist, aber kein wirklicher "Rand".
b) Mit Prozentangaben arbeiten...aber das is so eine Sache, da muss man oft viel herumprobieren...
c) JavaScript: es gibt tolle Scripts, die je nach Auflösung verschiedene Seiten aufrufen; daher musst du aber auch für jede Auflösung eine eigene Version der HP machen...
Ich habe daheim ein ganz einfaches (ein paar Zeilen), wenn du es magst, poste ich es, wenn ich zu Hause bin, habs nicht im Kopf...
Wenn JS deaktiviert ist...tja...dann funktioniert das nicht...

[Edit]
alles über 1024*768 berücksichtige ich im Moment noch nicht...vielleicht in ein paar Jahren, aber 800*600 und 1024*768 sind nun mal die zwei gängisten Auflösungen, wobei 1024*768 glaube ich überhaupt die gängigste ist...
[/Edit]


Hoffe, dir ein paar Anregungen, Hilfestellungen gegeben zu haben...


----------



## Tim C. (27. Februar 2004)

> alles über 1024*768 berücksichtige ich im Moment noch nicht...vielleicht in ein paar Jahren, aber 800*600 und 1024*768 sind nun mal die zwei gängisten Auflösungen, wobei 1024*768 glaube ich überhaupt die gängigste ist...


Dem kann ich leider nicht ganz zustimmen und deshalb empfehle ich generell:

Nimm definitiv als gemeinsame Basis 1024x768 und nicht 800x600.

Ich kann es im Moment nur für tutorials.de sagen, aber ich denke wir haben ja einen recht guten statistischen Querschnitt.

Bei uns haben ~52% der Besucher einer Auflösung von 1024x768, gefolgt von 1280x1024 mit ~25%, gefolgt von 1152x864 mit 11%.
Die restlichen 10-12 Prozent sind dann verteilt auf sämtliche anderen Auflösungen. Du siehst also 800x600 ist zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Pardon_Me (27. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Nimm definitiv als gemeinsame Basis 1024x768 und nicht 800x600.
> 
> Ich kann es im Moment nur für tutorials.de sagen, aber ich denke wir haben ja einen recht guten statistischen Querschnitt.
> ...



Was du aber nicht vergessen darfst: auf tutorials.de tummeln sich ja viele Leute die sich mit PCs auskennen und auch demenstprechend gutes Equipment haben (dazu auch Auflösung) etc., aber der 0815-User im Büro hat eher die "ursprünglicheren" Auflösungen (800*600 bzw. 1024*768), denke ich mal...


----------



## Tim C. (27. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Pardon_Me _
> *Was du aber nicht vergessen darfst: auf tutorials.de tummeln sich ja viele Leute die sich mit PCs auskennen*


Das würde ich nicht verallgemeinernd sagen. Wir haben genug Leute hier, die komplette Einsteiger sind.



> *und auch demenstprechend gutes Equipment haben (dazu auch Auflösung) etc.*


Mal ehrlich. Ich glaube viele Anfänger sind in den letzten 2 Jahren evtl. sogar besser ausgestattet gewesen als so mancher Fortgeschrittene. Man betrachte mal die Umsätze der Aldi-PCs und Co. Selten zuvor gingen soviele PCs an Totaleinsteiger und da war nie ein 15" Bildschirm dabei, der nicht mehr als 800x600 macht.



> *
> aber der 0815-User im Büro hat eher die "ursprünglicheren" Auflösungen (800*600 bzw. 1024*768), denke ich mal... *


Ich denke der Anteil an Hardware, der nicht mehr als 800x600 macht ist mittlerweile verschwindend gering und wer kann, der nutzt auch 1024x768 oder hast du mal probiert mit leicht erweiterten Toolbars in 800x600 in Word oder PowerPoint effektiv zu arbeiten? Es ist fast unmöglich.

Und bedenke immer, du spielst dann auf die 0815 Büros ab, die wirklich noch Uralt Hardware haben, aber da muss ich dann mal kontern und fragen: "Haben die denn überhaupt Internet? Ist das überhaupt die Zielgruppe deiner Homepage?" Ich denke nein und somit hat sich 800x600 für mich im Prinzip erledigt.


----------



## Pardon_Me (27. Februar 2004)

Ja, stimmt, du hast absolut recht...
Das Niveau der Neueinsteiger war wirklich nie besser als heute denke ich...die "Einsteiger-PCs" haben alle schon Top-Ausstattung...

Unter diesen Gesichtspunkten hab ichs noch gar nicht betrachtet...

Und die sonst von dir gebrachten Argumente sind, wie gesagt auch alle richtig...

Ja, du hast mich sehr von höheren Auflösungen überzeugt


----------



## bigtail (27. Februar 2004)

Danke für eure Antworten.

Ich kenne (leider) viele, die trotz modernste Hardware-Ausstatung weiterhin mit 800x600 Auflösung arbeiten.

Dies wird auch Hier bestätigt.


@Pardon_Me,
Super Antwort, genau auf solche Antworten habe ich gehofft. Hoffentlich bekomme ich noch mehr solche Antworten.


> a) Rand machen,...


 Was meinst du mit Rand Etwa eine äußere Tabelle


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von bigtail _
> *Ich kenne (leider) viele, die trotz modernste Hardware-Ausstatung weiterhin mit 800x600 Auflösung arbeiten.*


 Jawoll...ich 

Abgesehen davon sollte man nie vergessen, dass die Leute auf dem Bildschirm gern noch etwas mehr haben als ein einziges Browserfenster... wer surft den schon im Vollbildmodus oder mit maximiertem Fenster? ... schon ist das tolle Design futsch.


----------



## Tim C. (27. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fatalus _
> *wer surft den schon [...] mit maximiertem Fenster?*


Ähm? Bei Auflösungen von 1024, eigentlich fast jeder den ich kenne, es sei denn es handelt sich lediglich um Referenzen, Listen oder sonstiges. Und gerade wenn man einen Browser mit Tabbed Browsing nutzt ist zumindest bei mir der Browser permanent maximiert. Ich bin nunmal ein [Alt]+[Tab] und [Win]+[D] Kind 

Außerdem Denke ich, dass auf tutorials.de ein representativerer Querschnitt unterwegs ist, als auf den Seiten der w3schools


----------



## Pardon_Me (27. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von bigtail _
> *
> Was meinst du mit Rand Etwa eine äußere Tabelle *



Oh, das wollte ich eh dazuschreiben, hab ich aber vergessen...

Ja, entweder eine Tabelle mit prozentuellen Angaben, oder mit Frames.
Bei Frames: auch entweder prozentuell, oder du fixierst den inneren Frame bzw. die inneren Frames und lässt die 4 anderen rundherum (links, rechts, oben, unten) den Rest der Seite ausfüllen (z.B. *, 700,*, halt je nachdem welcher Frame)...


----------



## Peter Bönnen (27. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von bigtail _
> *[...] weiterhin mit 800x600 Auflösung arbeiten.
> Dies wird auch Hier bestätigt.*


Und hier widerlegt: http://www.webhits.de/deutsch/index.shtml?webstats.html. Statistiken sind Schall & Rauch.

Relevant ist wohl die voraussichtliche Auflösung deiner Zielgruppe. Wenn das in deinem Bekanntenkreis halt hauptsächlich 800x600 ist und diese primär deiner Zielgruppe entsprechen, dann mach's halt dafür.

Besser ist  natürlich eine Seite mit variabler Breite, wo eine minimale Auflösung höchstens vielleicht durch Header und dem vernünftigen Verhältnis zwischen Inhalt und seitlicher Navigation (sofern vorhanden) vorgegeben wird.

fatalus: Nicht maximierte Fenster bei 800x600? Du hast eine masochistische Ader, oder? 

Peter


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Februar 2004)

> fatalus: Nicht maximierte Fenster bei 800x600? Du hast eine masochistische Ader, oder


naja... bei 800x600 mach ich das Fenster schon mal etwas grösser
Ich wollt damit nur andeuten, dass man bei 1024x768 keine 1024x768 zur Verfügung hat... da schwirrt dann noch nen IRC-Client rum, der eine oder andere fummelt am MP3-Player herum....

ich seh immer zu,dass möglichst bei 800x600 bei maximiertem Fenster keine horizontale Scrollbar kommt...

dass die 37% von w3schools nicht von sehr weit hergeholt sind, bestätigt sich bei 
thecounter.com... da sinds auch 37% ....und bei angeblich 376 Millionen Besuchern pro Monat ist das schon recht repräsentativ


----------



## inspiron (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

wirklich ein heikles Thema. Offen gesagt glaube ich nicht das wir hier ein gemeinsamen Nenner finden werden. 

Dennoch meine Erfahrung. Tims Aussage kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen. Ich habe mir gerade nochmals die Logfiles der letzten Projekte angeschaut. Es ging hier um ein Vermarktungskonzept auf diversen Portalen. Aufruf einer Micro- oder Landingpage vom Werbemittel aus. Die Zielgruppe ist sicherlich als "gemischt" zu betrachten. Folgende Werte wurden ermittelt:

  1024x768--------------124329 
    800x600----------------24363 
1280x1024---------------19734 
1152x864-----------------10361 
1280x960-------------------1887 
1600x1200-----------------1702 
1400x1050-----------------1575 
1152x870--------------------297 
1280x768--------------------270 
2560x1024------------------171 

Zeitraum ca. 6 Wochen.

Eigentlich ein eindeutiges Ergebnis, dennoch tue auch ich mich schwer die Mindestauflösung auf 1024x768 zu setzen, stattdessen bevorzuge ich einen Browsersniffer, der den User entweder anhand seiner ermittelten Auflösung oder mittels <noscript> informiert, sollte er Javascript deaktiviert haben. Ich persönlich finde das es Sache der Publisher oder Producer der Sites ist, Ihren User unauffällig das optimale Layout, abgestimmt auf deren Einstellungen anzubieten.


----------



## bigtail (27. Februar 2004)

> bevorzuge ich einen Browsersniffer, der den User entweder anhand seiner ermittelten Auflösung oder mittels <noscript> informiert, sollte er Javascript deaktiviert haben.


..hmm, das hört sich gut an!
Könntest du das bitte etwas genauer beschreiben
Ich ermittele die Aulösung mittels eines JavaSkriptes, OK und dann ?


----------



## inspiron (27. Februar 2004)

Hi bigtail,

ist eigentlich ganz einfach:

Du ermittelst die Auflösung, die der User nutzt, entsprechend den erhaltenen Werten, wird er auf die richtige Seite geschickt. Hierzu gibt es auch zahlreiche Freescripts im Web. Schau sie Dir einfach mal an, z.B. hier:


http://www.webreference.com/ 

natürlich bringt googeln auch gute Ergebnisse:

Googlesuche nach Browserweiche 

Solltest Du weitere Fragen haben, einfach posten.

inspiron


----------



## bigtail (27. Februar 2004)

@inspirion,
besten Dank. Das Thema Brwoserweiche ist ziemlich interessant.
Ich werde mich in den nächsten Tagen damit auseinandersetzen.


----------

